

Ask HN: Any good Black Friday software-related deals? - polskibus


======
owly
Parallels 10 has a good bundle offer. Worth it if you were thinking about
getting two of the listed items.

[http://www.parallels.com/products/desktop/](http://www.parallels.com/products/desktop/)

